# WM Changes Combine Rules on South Pacific Accounts



## breezez (Dec 30, 2018)

*Hope this doesn't happen to US accounts.*

Redseason sent copy of email they received today.

_Good afternoon, _

_I am writing to advise you of impending changes to the Club’s policy regarding the transfer of Ownerships in WorldMark South Pacific Club. _

_Effective from 1 January 2019 please note that the Responsible Entity will not accept any application to transfer existing Ownerships which result in the combination of two or more Ownerships (“Combine Transfer”), unless:_

_1.The Combine Transfer is pursuant to a bequest under a Will; or_
_2.The Transferor and Transferee are immediate family members; or_
_3.The Vacation Credits of each Ownership have the same  anniversary date._

_For a transition period only, we will process Applications of Transfer for any Ownerships that were purchased on or prior to 31 December 2018. _

_There are of course no restrictions on the number of Ownerships that can be retained._

_We ask that you please ensure that any Owners who use your services are aware of this change in policy to avoid any disappointment if a request to Transfer an Ownership is denied by the Responsible Entity._

_Regards_
_
*Jennifer Carew-Reid*
Vice President – Consumer Finance
Wyndham Vacation Clubs Asia Pacific

*Wyndham Destinations*
Level 7, 1 Corporate Court, Bundall QLD 4217
PO Box 7493, GCMC QLD 9726
+61 7 5512 8967 phone
+61 410 044 589 mobile
jennifer.carew-reid@wyn.com
_


----------



## TheHappyWanderer (Jan 5, 2019)

I am not familiar with WM South Pacific, just US Worldmark, but I am curious just in case they ever expand it to US Worldmark. What does same anniversary date mean? Does it mean the combine can only be made if each account receives its annual allotment of credits the same month each year (such as for instance both accounts being combined have the same February anniversary month which is something I am familiar with on my US worldmark account)?


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 6, 2019)

Your Anniversary Date is the day you get your new allotment of Points. Yes you are correct.


----------

